

Paul Krugman: US economy has never been on the road to recovery - bakbak
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/recession-us-economy-has-never-been-on-the-road-to-recovery-says-paul-krugman/articleshow/9490804.cms

======
davidw
Paul Krugman articles are inherently political. They should not be posted
here. (Same goes for reason.org, mises.org, etc...)

